# Fatty to Natty to Fitty(Enhanced).



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Hello guys!

Bit of background here.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/welcome-lounge/267306-hello-uk-m-tipton-near-birmingham-kind.html

Just fininshed an eight week cut, gained way too much weight on holiday with my ex girlfriend and in general whilst with her. Results below!

From.... This eight weeks ago.

(edited out pictures with face)

I weighed 203 pounds when I came back from holiday, now I am ready for my first cycle and after my weigh in this week (Ok i was carb depleted so probably weighed a lot less at time of weight in.) i am now 175 pounds and about to start my first cycle.

My first cycle can be found in this thread.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/267808-my-first-cycle-depth-critique-please.html

Going to use this to track everything from how I am feeling on gear and off, how my lifts are going, weight changes, body comp, pictures. To hopefully give people a good idea of what to expect on their first cycle.

Now starting pictures. These are the after pictures for my eight week cut, carbed up now and took these pictures this morning.

(edited out pictures with face)

Still too fat, think I am around 20% somewhere. Don't think I have done too bad for eight weeks of progress and still being natty at this point! But I have issues with loose skin so I do not want to get really lean before I have some real mass on my frame anyway. The idea is now to spend the next 2-3 years and many number of cycles recomping my body.

Anyway. First update, taken my first dose of dianabol (30mg) this morning and haven'y noticed any change at all! But that is to be expected :tongue:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In 

Good job with the cut :thumbup1:


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Well I just had my first workout after starting my cycle, took 30 mg of renvex dianabol about 90 minutes before my workout. Also worth noting I did 20mg of it last night as well.

It was an arms workout I have only just recently incorporated into my training regimen. Went really well, I don't know if it was placebo but I felt like I had the best pump I have ever had in my arms, felt like my biceps were going to burst out of my skin literally! Also after about 40 minutes into the workout when I had a huge pump it seemed like I started to get stronger. Again this may have been a placebo as I knew I had the Dbol in my system. In terms of over all mood, no real change so far. I am as calm, relaxed and as easy going as always!

Also just did my first 2ml of renvex test - E. Took all the necessary precautions, laid out two bluebd microfine needles, my syringe, two alchohol swabs and of course the vial of test and my sharps bin on my desk. Removed the top from the test and swabbed then assembled the syringe and needle. Injected 2ml of air into the vial with the test and allowed the test to slowly draw into the syringe. After that I pulled out.... :whistling: drew back on the needle to make sure I have all the test in the barrel of the syringe and swapped out my needle. Swabbed the area, pushed the stopper on the syringe until a drop of test appeared on the tip, pushed the needle into my ass cheek, aspirated and injected.

Was completely painless and pip free. That renvex test went in smooth as butter, for my first injection I could not have asked for more. There was a bit of blood afterwards but it was literally no more than one drop of blood that formed at the injection site.

Unsure if the oils in the renvex test just agree with me, if this is the case I will probably stick to this lab. Anyone else have any experience injecting Renvex stuff?

So far everything is running super smoothly. Looking forward to training chest on tuesday! :devil2:


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Probably could have dropped the name Renvex in a few more times... in case ppl missed it..


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Sorry, just thought it would be important that people reading knew what I was using in case they decided to try the lab too.

Just shocked at how easy the jab was when I have read so many threads where people have complained of really bad pip from their first jabs.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Do legs, because somewhere there is an attractive girl warming up with your max


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> Do legs, because somewhere there is an attractive girl warming up with your max


Haha! I know I know!

To be honest I have been training legs for as long as I have been lifting. Problem is I injured my achilles tendon about 9 months ago and have lost a good 40-60kg off my max on squats alone.

I am hoping I can regain a lot of what I lost on this cycle because I do genuinely love leg day! Probably why I injured my achilles in the first place.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Sorry, just thought it would be important that people reading knew what I was using in case they decided to try the lab too.
> 
> Just shocked at how easy the jab was when I have read so many threads where people have complained of really bad pip from their first jabs.


Depends how much oil etc also,

And the muscle group, I've been jabbing for

Years however soon as I out oil I a muscle that hasn't had much (ie biceps) it rapes it lol


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Day 3.

Going to do my first chest workout since starting the cycle and looking forward to it. No side effects so far and only really noticed that I'm taking on water, but that could be from the sudden increase in carbs.

Spoke too soon regarding pip though! Had a sore **** for two days now, not that bad though, doms from leg day are far worse.

Also struggled yesterday to get food down but today has been easy. The 160g of rice is the worst part!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> Do legs, because somewhere there is an attractive girl warming up with your max


Like this


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Hafpor said:


> Like this
> 
> View attachment 153581


You guys are relentless!!

Seriously I have never skipped leg day, I have a long term achilles tendon injury that I injured doing what? Training legs! Leg pressing 480kg to be exact.

I don't exactly feel great about the amount of progress I lost from the injury myself to be honest so give a guy a break man!

All I can do is push hard through the cycle to get some of that progress back.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Day 5

So on Tuesday I trained Chest, Wednesday I trained back and today I trained legs. Decided that I am going to train legs twice a week, this is to push really hard to regain what I lost after injuring my achilles tendon, so thank you to the **** takers in the thread, you highlighted something I was already insecure about and I am using that to at least get back to where I was.

So far in terms of workouts I am noticing greater stability and form, immense pumps but no real strength gains that I would attribute to anything other than the fact I have gone into a caloric surplus and loaded up on carbs.

Mood is ****ing great, I feel awesome, all of the time! Aggression is up but my aggression manifests itself in a comical way and I don't take myself too seriously so its all fun! Libido is definitely up, I normally don't stare at women but today all I could do in the gym whilst finishing legs with a few machine sets up stairs in the cardio room was watch women doing cardio. I am normally the perfect gent, that is out the ****ing window.

Other than that, I feel a bit "puffy." Not in the sense that I want the D but in the sense that I feel a bit bloated. Again possibly from eating a **** ton of carbs.

One strange change that I am noticing is that I am becoming slow and purposeful in some really menial tasks, like trying to pop a pill out of a blister pack or screwing a lid of a bottle. I felt in a rush all the time before and did all this every day **** really fast, now I take my time with **** a lot more. Anybody else get this weird personality change? Its like I'm calmer and happier to take life a little slower.....


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Week 2 Day 1

Did my second jab this morning in the left glute, went really smooth, no bleeding, no fuss, nice easy injection. Right after I went to train legs having taken 50mg of dbol an hour prior.....

Strength is going up fast on legs, I am not squatting huge weight as previously mentioned I injured my Achilles in my left foot and had to take a 3-4 month rest from squats but I imagine my strength will come back to me pretty quickly. Gained 20kg on my squat in my first week on cycle, so thinks are looking up! Really starting to feel the strength benefits of the dbol now. Feel like I smashed legs today and I still had some doms from training legs on Thursday.

Weight wise I am up 11 pounds in my first week, this was expected as I was pretty depleted after my cut so it is understandable taking on so much water.

Mood? I feel ****ing awesome, though I think I am starting to feel a little irritable.

Absolutely zero sides so far!


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

im in mush

ow bin ya.

starting a cycle tomorrow.

dbol 40mg ED

test e 500mg EW

using Triumph lab.

you takin the tamoxifen and HCG yet, as you havnt mentioned it but its on your cycle jpeg.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

I'm sarrrnnnnddd merte! Just gor a sore **** from jabbing.

Sounds good mate! I have been taking 20mg tamoxifen ED since day 1 as well as adex at 0.5mg e3d. I do one HCG jab at 1000iu on a Wednesday and did one Wednesday gone. Was a lot of ****ing around mixing the stuff and I jabbed my finger on the pregnyl vial haha but other than that HCG jab was **** easy.

Seen a couple guys had some issues with the lab I'm using, dbol in particular but with 11lbs gained in one week, the pumps I'm getting and now how quickly I'm gaining strength I'm loving the stuff haha.

This your first cycle mate?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Fatty to Natty to Fitty and you are using gear :confused1:


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Fatty to Natty to Fitty and you are using gear :confused1:


Sorry the title is a bit confusing! I was a fat dude then I trained natty for almost four years now I have just started my first cycle. So if I could draw it on a time line fatty would be 4 years ago, natty up to a couple of weeks ago and fifty in the future whenever I look decent haha.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

SelflessSelfie said:


> I'm sarrrnnnnddd merte! Just gor a sore **** from jabbing.
> 
> Sounds good mate! I have been taking 20mg tamoxifen ED since day 1 as well as adex at 0.5mg e3d. I do one HCG jab at 1000iu on a Wednesday and did one Wednesday gone. Was a lot of ****ing around mixing the stuff and I jabbed my finger on the pregnyl vial haha but other than that HCG jab was **** easy.
> 
> ...


nah aaakid ..second.

although the dbols i got are knocking me about a bit. I used 5mg pinks before and had one every 2 hours or so. ive now got 20mg caps and theyre ****in potent, taking 2 a day. Even thinking of opening up the caps and halving the dose. LOL. how people can do up to 100mg is beyond me.

11lbs in a week..nice


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> nah aaakid ..second.
> 
> although the dbols i got are knocking me about a bit. I used 5mg pinks before and had one every 2 hours or so. ive now got 20mg caps and theyre ****in potent, taking 2 a day. Even thinking of opening up the caps and halving the dose. LOL. how people can do up to 100mg is beyond me.
> 
> 11lbs in a week..nice


Tell me about it mate, I have taken to using my entire dbol dose for the day 60-90 minutes pre workout which leads me to yesterday's session..

Week 2 Day 4.

Took 50mg dbol about 60-90 minutes before my workout and the pumps and feeling of pressure in my head was almost unbearable but I had a go at a one rep max for 100kg bench and just about managed it, reckon I will nail it next week no problem!

Muscles are definitely hardening now from what I presume is the testosterone? Have a great sense of well being, mood is calm and confident.

Only side effect so far is shin splints and a sore **** from pinning. **** splints and back pumps can be murder and I get cramps in my delts too for some reason? This morning they feel similar to how legs feel after going for a jog, possible lactic acid buildup? Who knows!

Back tonight, looking forward to it, deadlifting and squatting twice a week now to get my leg back to how they were a year ago!

On another note I believe high dose vitamin C is responsible for accelerating the healing of my achilles tendon in my left foot. If only I would have known this sooner....


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Think I sustained an injury yesterday training back. Really ****ed me off as my achilles tendon was recovering really well for the first time in years.

Now I have pretty bad pain behind my knee where I imagine my hamstring connects to my bone, when putting weight on my foot.

Gonna have to skip today's leg session, just hope I can train legs on Sunday. Only thing I think could have done it was still leg dead lifts yesterday.

Any way I can help maintain tendon health and recovery? Seems to be a weakness of mine. Already taking cod liver oil, glucosamine and high strength vitamin c.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Week 3 Day 1 of first cycle.

Smashed shoulders on Friday, another massive strength gain and really starting to regain strength in my legs, did 100KG for 5 reps today even with the injury i sustained Wednesday training back. However I have been taking 50mg Dbol once a day pre workout and today the back cramps were unbearable after squatting so I had to skip deadlifts, from now on I will revert back to splitting the dose, 20mg am and 30mg pm.

Feeling confident that my legs will soon be back up to scratch, muscle memory is helping with this!

Update: Just weighed in for the week and I'm up to 14stone. Gained 17lbs in two weeks so far!


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Subbed


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Week 3 Day 5

Pain in my achilles is almost non existent now, I don't know what exact recent change has helped it heal this fast but thank **** it's healing! High dose vitamin C is what I think may be the cure!

Today was legs and I smashed it. Muscle memory + AAS is a potent combo. Before cycle I was struggling to get four reps of 80kg on squat. Managed 100kg squat for 6 reps today to well below parallel, slow controlled reps. Well chuffed, also maxed out the leg press machine at 200kg for 15-18 reps. May have to move on to the incline leg press and start loading it up with silly amounts of weight again.

Not back to full strength in my legs yet but almost there. Felt a bit low after you lot thought I didn't train legs, but I'm pretty confident you wouldn't think so now after only three weeks.

Not going to post pics until after my cycle is done so I have a shocking comparison.

Will soon be squatting three plates and leg pressing 440kg again!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Might have missed it, are you bulking now?


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

I am on cycle mate lean bulking. Intake is 2800 calories a day. Hoping to gain a good deal of mass on this (my first) cycle and drop a couple percent body fat. Long term aim is a gradual recomp over 4-6 cycles.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Week 4 Day 3 First Cycle.

Only gained half a pound this week but not complaining as my strength has gone up again and for three weeks the total gain is 17.5lbs.

I can actually feel the test now and I believe I am losing a bit of the bloat from the dbol and hardening up a bit. My strength is now at the level it was around 6 months ago at the height of my natty bulk, hard to believe that four weeks ago I was completely depleted and weak as ****.

I am unsure if I am being paranoid but I have started having itchy nipples the past few days, even taking 0.5mg arimidex every three days and 20mg nolvadex every day. Increased my arimidex dosage to 0.5mg every two days.

Feel pretty bloated and fat but pretty sure I will drop a few percent body fat over the course of this cycle. Then may do a slow cut after pct for a couple of months.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Week 4 Day 5 of first cycle.

Smashed shoulders today, gone from 26kg * 8 dumbell shoulder press pre cycle to 34kg * 8 today. So that's almost 10kg added to my DB shoulder press in almost four weeks. At my strongest (and fattest) natty I was pushing 36kg * 6 reps so almost at that level.

Feeling hot, irritable, alpha and horny as ****.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Week 7 Day 1

I'm now 25.5 pounds heavier than when I started. Strength is still on the increase, albeit a little slower now after dropping the dbol after five weeks.

Lifts are up to:

Bench 100kg for 4 reps.

Squat 120kg for 6 reps.

Deadlift 140kg for 5 reps.

Really feel like my lower back is the only limiting factor when it comes to my squat but struggling to develop it if I am honest.

Looking a little bit leaner, aiming to recomp a little for the rest of my cycle so not looking for too much more in terms of strength and size.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Week 10, only two test jabs left!

For the past two weeks I have been running tren ace, now running 100mg EOD and I like it a lot. Changed to a cut for the last six weeks of this cycle and I have started to lose weight and my strength is on the increase, so far no sides other than feeling hot, ****ty Cardio and weird dreams.

Not posted any pictures as I want to wait until the end of cycle to post after pictures.

Currently 14 stone 5.6 pounds. 19.6 pounds heavier than when I started and a little bit leaner.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Been on tren ace for fifteen days now in a calorie deficit. Strength still increasing and I feel great. Sides have started to hit though, get out of breath walking up stairs, hot all the time, irritable etc.

Thought it was about time I posted a sneaky progress picture. This is ten weeks into my cycle, body fat has dropped but I have loose skin issues so it's not a clear picture haha. I am however really happy with how my shape has changed.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Twelve weeks ago my legs sacked due to injury... Just jabbed 1ml tren in this calf.










Happy I am starting to get my legs back


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Been on tren ace for fifteen days now in a calorie deficit. Strength still increasing and I feel great. Sides have started to hit though, get out of breath walking up stairs, hot all the time, irritable etc.
> 
> Thought it was about time I posted a sneaky progress picture. This is ten weeks into my cycle, body fat has dropped but I have loose skin issues so it's not a clear picture haha. I am however really happy with how my shape has changed.


If you take the photo with the light behind the camera, instead of the light facing the camera, we'd be able to see your progress!

Never jabbed in calfs before. Painful?


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

sen said:


> If you take the photo with the light behind the camera, instead of the light facing the camera, we'd be able to see your progress!
> 
> Never jabbed in calfs before. Painful?


Going to get a bunch of after photos on my last tren jab in about 12 days time! Then another set after pct 

It's a bit sore.... Jab itself isn't bad but pip is worse than delts or quads. I just stick to no more than 1ml of oil and it's not too bad. Where do you tend to jab mate?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Going to get a bunch of after photos on my last tren jab in about 12 days time! Then another set after pct
> 
> It's a bit sore.... Jab itself isn't bad but pip is worse than delts or quads. I just stick to no more than 1ml of oil and it's not too bad. Where do you tend to jab mate?


Delts quads or glutes. Very rare I do 1ml so I'll give the calfs a miss! Ha!


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Just a quick update, last tren jab yesterday unfortunately, been two weeks since last test jab and PCT is due to start a week on Sunday.

Just took a quick picture and after comparing to my before pictures I am more than happy with this cycle. Body fat is hard to measure for me due to loose skin etc so I tend to go by my eyes and measurements like waist, and vascularity as an indicator. Definitely think I have lost a few percent body fat on this cycle and lost a couple inches on my waist. Just took this picture, will get more soon when I can get someone to take some, as my legs have seen the biggest improvement its a shame not to put some pics up on my journal! Going to take some pictures when I have finished PCT too.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Well just took my first dose of PCT meds, already feel like my test levels are normal after 28 days without jabbing any. Only have one new picture, will get some after pictures once I have done PCT. Currently happy at 13 Stone 11 pounds, 15 pounds heavier than when I started this cycle and leaner.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Well I am on my third week of PCT and my energy levels are great. Generally just feel good! So thank you to UK-M for convincing me to run HCG on cycle.

In the gym I noticed my first real strength loss, lost 2 reps on my first set of bench but I was concentrating on form and control, muscle contraction etc. I no longer chase numbers in the gym as I suffer with my tendons and find I grow a lot better if I do concentrate on form and full range of motion rather than throwing up heavy ass weights!

So far I have only lost 0.8lbs which was last week and I am unsure if that was dehydration (didn't drink much water the day before.) Though I have definitely lost a little bit of size looking back at that picture above! Waist line has continued to drop and I honestly think I am still recomping through PCT!

PCT isn't as bad as many people make out.


----------

